# photonic crystals



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

this is pretty amazing



> THE PHOTONIC BEETLE: NATURE BUILDS DIAMOND-LIKE CRYSTALS FOR FUTURE OPTICAL COMPUTERS, May 20
> Researchers have been unable to build an ideal "photonic crystal" to manipulate visible light, impeding the dream of ultrafast optical computers. But now, University of Utah chemists have discovered that nature already has designed photonic crystals with the ideal, diamond-like structure: They are found in the shimmering, iridescent green scales of a beetle from Brazil.


Full story at http://www.physorg.com/news130481875.html


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Gives new meaning to the term "computer bug"!


----------



## Ciberblade (Sep 22, 2003)

Very cool -- It will be interesting to watch how this develops.


----------

